# Pulled Pork - Slow Cooker and Smoker Combo



## markuk

I'm trying a different method tomorrow - over the winter I cooked Pulled Pork in a Slow Cooker for around 10 hours which came out great - therefore I'm trying this in combo with the Smoker.

ready to go with a little onion ( and water) in bottom of slow cooker.....













2014-05-28 21.07.09.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 28, 2014






Just rubbed down Pork ready and popped it in Slow cooker - Tesco had offer on Boneless Shoulder ( normall get bone in) so removed strings which means I could get rub right inside as well....













2014-05-28 21.13.43.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 28, 2014






have set timer for around 6am and what I'm hoping to do is to give it around 3 or 4 hours in Slow Cooker then transfer it to a hot smoker for 3 hours then back in the slow cooker to finish for tea tomorrow around 6

Will post up date tomorrow when I'm done ....


----------



## markuk

Quick update - all went to plan - smoked using my foraged oak and chipping for 3 hours













2014-05-29 10.33.57.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 29, 2014






Lots of smoke













2014-05-29 10.34.24.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 29, 2014






Around 150 C

After 3 hours - got a great crust... now back in slow cooker for 5 hours













2014-05-29 12.53.23.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 29, 2014






Internal temp around 95 c - just opened it up and as you can see a lovely smoke ring and tastes yummy...













2014-05-29 17.24.56.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 29, 2014






Now going to do some chips and beans ....













2014-05-29 18.40.39.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 29, 2014


















2014-05-29 19.02.20.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 29, 2014






Conclusion is this method works pretty well combining the slow cooker and smoker - especially I think slowcooking first to get some heat going....

Hope this is of interest...

Mark


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Mark.  Well done!  Looks really good to me.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2

Hi Mark looks really great. Now you have set me thinking. Got slow cook pot, got convection oven smoker. Brain in overtime


----------



## markuk

Glad to hear it...  just think it makes life a little easier than slaveing over a smoker for 10 plus hours and slow cooker is easy on the electric and you don't have any concerns with meat drying out...


----------



## osprey2

MarkUK said:


> Glad to hear it... just think it makes life a little easier than slaveing over a smoker for 10 plus hours and slow cooker is easy on the electric and you don't have any concerns with meat drying out...


Just onions and water in the cooker ? Roughly how much please ?


----------



## markuk

Just one onion and half a cup of water ...

Some PP recipes in slow cooker suggest Chicken stock but I found it made it too greasy - there's more than enough fat comes out to keep it moist ...


----------



## osprey2

Thank you kind Sir, when I do it I'll put up a report. Busy weekend doing things.


----------



## wade

That looks great Mark. I often use a combination of smoker and convection oven but the slow cooker looks like a good variation.

Is there any particular reason that you put it in the slow cooker before you put it in the smoker? I have not tried this method however my instinct would have told me to start it in the smoker to get the smoke flavour into the meat before moving it to the slow cooker to finish.


----------



## markuk

2 reasons Wade   ...

A: Could get it started at 6am so it got a good 12 hours  without getting up at stupid oclock !

B: Thought it would help to get some heat in first...


All I can say is it was right nice :-)


----------



## wade

MarkUK said:


> 2 reasons Wade ...
> 
> A: Could get it started at 6am so it got a good 12 hours without getting up at stupid oclock !


Pwah! Do I detect a hint of wimpishness and a lack of personal sacrifice for the cause!!!


----------



## markuk

Guilty as charged your honour :-)


----------



## bigeateruk

Hi Mark, 

That looks pretty damn good. Making we wish I had some to eat tonight!!

What do you think the best cut is for Pulled Pork. I keep hearing Boston Butt mentioned but get the feeling this is an american term. Is it just the shoulder of pork with the bone in from the neck end?

Also are you using a finishing sauce on your pulled pork? I have done it in the oven before and added the finishing after having pulled it and adding the juices from the meat and it really does make it something special. I think there is a recipe that Jeff uses which he has posted up on here.

BigeaterUK


----------



## markuk

Hi there

Welcome to the group.....

Boston Butt is basically Pork Shoulder over here.,....   I have bought with the bone and without - some people say with the bone is better favour, however that does mean less meat for your money !

The pork featured above was from Tesco despite me working for one of the other big 4 our store is quite small and doesnt do big lumps of meat although as you can see from the photo the slow cooker was pretty full.

The advantage I felt with the non bone cut apart from more meat was that when I snipped off the strings it meant I could get rub inside the meat too which is not a bad thing.

I only add a little of the liquid left from the slow cooker and then add a little bbq sauce with coleslaw in a roll - I think if you add sauce to whole meat you can wipe out the flavour of the rub and smoke if you are not careful....

You can just slow cook for 12 hours if you don't have a smoker but if you have I found my patented 3/3/6 method worked well ( 3 hours slow cooker - 3 hours smoke 6 hours slow cooker again) I set the time for 6am on cooker so ate around 6 ish that evening

I make my own bbq sauce based on a Hairy Biker Recipie I use for ribs which is

200 ml ketchup
100 ml water
75 ml cider vinegar
150 g light soft brown sugar
3 tbsp clear honey
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
3 garlic cloves, crushed
Plus 3 tablespoons of your tub

Mix it all together and bring to the boil simmer for around 10 mins then strain out ....

Hope that helps - I'm flattered that a few folks are now asking me for advice only a year on from my first smoke.

Mark


----------



## osprey2

Well I did follow this and done it yesterday. New pills so I slept late. 3 1/2 hours slow cooker,2 1/2 smoke and back to the slow cooker.

Result was something great, everyone loved it. PC is slowly dying and refuses to accept my phone connection, so no pics. I need to keep it as have emails I need.

Thanks Mark for putting the idea in my head.


----------



## markuk

Brilliant   glad it worked ...

Thinkin makes things a lot simpler using a slow cooker   maybe not for the purest but if it works.....


----------



## kc5tpy

WAY HEY!!  Look at you Mark!  Passin out recipes and "how to's"!. Wasn't too long ago you smoked your first whole chicken.  It's like I tell folks,this ain't rocket science.  Folks just need a little guidance and a push in the right direction and then STAND BACK!  This does sound a really tasty dish and one you could even do in winter because of the shorter smoke time.  Will have to give 'er a try.  Good for you mate!  Keep up the great work!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk

Shows I'm in the right place to learn ....


----------



## darwin101

Mark, I like your smoker  :)  The pork looks nice to.


----------



## bigeateruk

How long do you think it would take to smoke a shoulder of pork bone in that weighs 5 kg? Also any answers to shortening the cookung time but still getting the smokey flavour?


----------



## markuk

BigeaterUK said:


> How long do you think it would take to smoke a shoulder of pork bone in that weighs 5 kg? Also any answers to shortening the cookung time but still getting the smokey flavour?




Something that size would need sometime if you're thinking of a slow cookingy it would have to be much bigger than mine - timings for PP are variable due to type of smoker - might be best to post a new thread on this


----------



## bigeateruk

Hi, 

Have you tried the slow cooker method with brisket as well? If not do you think it would work?


----------



## markuk

Sorry for the delay in responding - we've been away

I've never cooked brisket at all - others may have more of an idea if this would work

Happy Smoking !

Mark


----------

